# Tex Tan saddle like or dislikes?



## FriesianSH

I'm getting a new saddle (selling my Circle Y and will never buy from them again!).
One of the companies I'm looking at is Tex Tan. I've been told the Hereford line is the one to go with.
Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I love a hereford! I can't say a lot from experience with them but I have rode in one a few times and I really liked it! 

What's up with dumping circle Y? What happened? I thought they were pretty good saddles.


----------



## FriesianSH

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I love a hereford! I can't say a lot from experience with them but I have rode in one a few times and I really liked it!
> 
> What's up with dumping circle Y? What happened? I thought they were pretty good saddles.


Why I'm dumping Circle Y is a very long story, but it boils down do poor customer service (ask three different reps what your serial number means, and you'll get three different answers), and overpriced saddles that are just slapped together. The older ones were good quality, but the new ones are lower quality with a higher price. Circle Y's warranty is a joke too. It only covers the first owner of the saddle. I bought my new Circle Y Flex2 from a tack store last year. The guy wasn't an authorized Circle Y dealer, but I didn't have any clue. So, when my tree broke three months later (just from normal riding) and Circle Y didn't want to do anything about it unless I paid for it, it was war. They said because the store wasn't an authorized dealer, my saddle wasn't under warranty. I ended up talking to a manager, and everything was taken care of. The tree was replaced at no cost to me, but the saddle's going because I don't ever want to go through that again. The manager was very nice, but the reps were jerks and talked to me like I was stupid. It was just a fiasco.
That saddle is the most comfortable I've ridden, but I don't trust the tree to hold up with prolonged wear. Plus, I want a solid tree so I can pull small logs in cowboy competitions.
I'm glad you like riding the Herefords--I've heard they're good


----------



## iridehorses

Tex Tan is a nice saddle for the money. I like them better then the Circle Y line. As with all the old brands, they were mad a lot better years ago then they are now.

For the same or maybe a little more money, look into a Billy Cook.


----------



## SFillion1

Funny, I had a similar thing happen with me except in reverse! - TexTan treated me and the dealer like dirt. The finish on my brand new Tex Tan Flex tree got damaged on the very FIRST ride. To make a long story short, TexTan attempted to rectify the situation by honouring their 'warranty' by sending me a new saddle (took 3 tries and a lot of hard work on my part and the dealer - first replacement saddle was missing some of the skirting and the leather was two different colours!!!!) finally ended up with same style of saddle but different seat. Same issue happened with the finish again!!! Needless to say the dealer no longer carries TexTan saddles. I love the fit and the ride but still get a knot in my gut when someone comments on the finish of my saddle (albeit an expensive one at that) or when I saddle up each and every ride. Just sayin'.


----------



## bjb

Sadly most saddles now are junky quality. The older ones were so much better. I read somewhere that the problem is that the conformation of horses has changed so much that saddle makers are trying to adjust the make to fit these newer horses better. So if you have a well built horse the newer saddles dont fit right. not sure if this is correct but it seems to be so from what I have seen. I prefer to buy used older style saddles.

I know lots of people with Herfords and I dont know anyone who has had problems with them and they last forever


----------



## katieandscooby

My experience is if you buy new, go with something worth the money. Like a McCall. If you are buying used, there is not a thing wrong with those old Circle Y, or Tex Tan's. I own two 1970's model Hereford Roper's. I love em. Would I buy a new saddle from Tex tan today? Not a chance. I would be ok buying a Billy Cook Sulphur model, but other then that I will not touch a new saddle from the big name factory brands today.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have a hereford barrel saddle. BEST saddle I ever bought. I'm going to get a Double J barrel saddle to show in but this is the one I use for every day riding and starting colts in. VERY comfy, has stood up to being rolled on multiple times and still looks great! Went on an endurance ride with it too and my butt wasn't all that sore, haha.


----------



## SFillion1

My saddle is the most comfortable saddle I have ever ridden in and fits my draft x gelding wonderfully - comfort for both of us. The flex tree is sound and other than the cosmetic issues I described in my earlier post, the saddle is awesome. I just can't seem to get passed how I was treated by the company or how the dealer was treated - she had to prepay for each saddle sent to me on warranty? Tex Tan reneged on their agreement to ship the replacement saddle(s) to me at their expense. I live in Canada and for those of you who are unfamiliar with shipping costs other than the post office, it is very expensive because there are 'hidden' brokerage/customs fees too. Enough venting. Would recommend TexTan as my saddle is sound and an awesome ride ..... Just a quirk I have that I can't get passed! Thanks for the replies and info! Happy Trails!


----------

